# Driving to the PNW in aug... What should I hit?



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

My daughter turns 15 this year and I'm taking her on her first actual road trip! 5800 miles and we have 19 days of time to work with. 

Planning on taking the northern route out.... but will be towing a 5x8 u haul so im kinda limited on where we can go.

Now on the way back...whole different game! I dint have any real game plan... Thats where you guys come in!

As of right now... Im looking at leaving from...

Plan A...
snohomish (east of seattle) going to victoria BC,
Then kamloops, BC
Then Banff AB
Take Can-Am back to Minneapolis...(adds 355 miles) 

Plan B...

Bozeman to yellowstone to minni...

Any recommendations on where to fish around Seattle would be great too. I will have access to an 18 foot Bass Tracker coastal. Its spent its whole life in South Carolina.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

One suggestion I would make is for scenery, definitely try hit GNP, especially the Going to the Sun road. Be best if you can leave the trailer behind for the day as there is a lot of incline/decline. Then, if you're moving east from, say the West Glacier area, you can take US-2 which would be easier for dragging a trailer.

The Glacier park area is definitely worth spending at least a few days if you can.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the info... Were going to head up to baniff for a couple days then drop down to glacier for a couple more... Road to the sun is on the list!

Did manage to swing it so we get to go to AK for a week too... Headed to kodiak!


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Salmon, while in Victoria, BC I'd definitely go visit sambria beach, I visited with a friend and it was awesome, that's about all I remember but it was awesome.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the tip outdoor... I will put it on the list! Think we are going to be in BC for 2 or 3 days.. Ive been so keyed in on planning the AK leg that I havent thought about the PNW too much!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

salmonslammer said:


> My daughter turns 15 this year and I'm taking her on her first actual road trip! 5800 miles and we have 19 days of time to work with.
> 
> Planning on taking the northern route out.... but will be towing a 5x8 u haul so im kinda limited on where we can go.
> 
> ...


I'd hit the Green River around Renton. Use 2/5oz green/silver little cleos for the silvers. Make sure to put a single hook on with the barb crimped. If the pinks are in, use a small pink jig head with a pink skirt. Also for the youngin, go to Beaver Lake in Issaquah. Stocked with rainbows regularly, with some as large as 3 pounds. Your boat should do well out on the sound if it's not really blowing. Troll squids, tipped with half a fresh herring between 65' to 95'. Good luck and enjoy!

Marc


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Getting to this thread a little late. salmonslammer, how did you do? What was your itinerary? 

Son and I fished the Snoqualmie River NE of North Bend, WA a few years ago. The scenery is stunning, jaw dropping, unbelievable, etc. Not far from Snoqualmie Falls. 

Caught two really cool coastal cutthroats and a rainbow, in a 1.5 hour quickie fishing trip. We followed a gravel road that wound back and forth over the river, and fished bridge crossings and the usual spots. Used a 9 foot 5 weight fly rod. Can't remember the patterns, I bought a few at an Orvis shop in Seattle. 

Salmonberries were in season. They look gorgeous and tasty, but they are far less sweet than they look. Great area and I hope to fish the Cascades at some point, a couple of hours north from the North Bend location.


----------

